# Old Anchor in NZ



## Allend

Does anyone have any of idea the age of this anchor? Just wondering ...









Historic anchor found near Stewart Island could be more than 157 years old


The origins of an anchor recovered by a cruise ship last week remain shrouded in mystery.




www.stuff.co.nz


----------

